# tourner une image avec "Aperçu" sur iMac G4: 5sec!!!



## Macintouch (28 Avril 2002)

J'ai voulu tourner de 90° une image ouverte avec "Aperçu"; ça m'a pris 5sec...J'ai pourtant un G4 800 MHz...Si je me réfère aux tests Photoshop, le Mac est gagnant dans ce genre d'opération face au PC...mais pour cette tâche, je trouve lent!
Pourquoi? Est-ce normal??


----------



## minime (28 Avril 2002)

Je viens d'essayer avec une photo de 875Ko, la rotation de 90° dans Preview a pris 3 sec. 

*Si je me réfère aux tests Photoshop...*

Quel rapport entre Photoshop et Preview ?


----------



## LCT (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Macintouch:
* c'est plus lent sous X *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai quand même du mal à croire à des différences comme ça
Je viens d'essayer avec une photo de 1,9 Mo.
Je mets 2 secondes pour la retourner horizontalement ou verticalement.
Et pourtant je n'alloue pas beaucoup de mémoire à PictureViewer (5 Mo maxi).
Désolé mais ne connaissant rien à OSX, je n'ai pas d'explication.


----------



## LCT (29 Avril 2002)

Je viens de voir que vous avez aussi des pb de haut-parleurs.
Un OSXiste serait plus qualifié que moi pour vous conseiller mais à votre place, je penserais à faire un tour au SAV tant que ma bécane est sous garantie
À moins qu'une réinstallation d'OSX n'arrange les choses ?


----------



## Tyler (29 Avril 2002)

Il est clair que le preview est assez lent comme logiciel...

Je pense qu'il ne faut pas l'utiliser pour de la manipulation de photo,meme basique...

Tu devrais aller voir sur le net : il y a d'excellents shareware beaucoup mieux que le preview...

Mais bon,sur un Imac 800,c'est plutot deux secondes que cinq pour une rotation avec preview...

Maintenant ,ça peut changer d'une photo à l'autre,de sa taille...etc...

Mais je persiste à dire que Preview c'est quand même daubesque comme appli...Et à mon avis,la rotation d'une photo n'est pas une manipulation d'une importance spectaculaire niveau processeur...alors...


----------



## LCT (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Macintouch:
*J'ai voulu tourner de 90° une image ouverte avec "Aperçu"; ça m'a pris 5sec...J'ai pourtant un G4 800 pour cette tâche, je trouve lent est-ce normal? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Cela dépend de la taille de l'image et peut-être aussi d'OSX  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je n'y connais rien.
Sous PictureViewer et OS 9.1, une image de 900 Ko prend à peine plus de 1 seconde pour se retourner sur un G4 400.


----------



## Macintouch (29 Avril 2002)

si c'est aussi comme ça sous Photoshop, on perd face au PC...
D'après les tests que vous avez faits, c'est plus lent sous X, avec pourtant une taille plus petite de l'image!


----------



## xou (4 Mai 2002)

J'ai fait le même test sans vraiment vouloir comparer mais bon...
Image de 2Mo Jpeg retournement à gauche, record battu,... plus de 20 secondes!
Sous un iMac G4 800. 
Je suis pas très content de ce "super processeur" moi... par rapport à mon vieux imac 400 la différence n'est vraiment pas impressionante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin bon pour mon utilisation ca me suffit mais j'en attendait plus quoi


----------

